# Brag! Casey's First Two Rally Excellent Legs!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got home from a rally trial in Lombardy, Ontario. Casey did excellent for the first time and Q'd both times--not pretty, too many smells in an old horse barn, but he (and I) hung in there to get a 79 and an 83. My obedience instructor was there :doh: and she knows how attentive Casey can be, so I think he is in for a bit of attention "boot camp" when we see her next week! I would have liked higher scores, but will take them any way I can!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent! way to go!! Hey, a Q is a Q!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats to you both! And you're having such fun together


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! A job well done!!! One more to go and YOU have a title!!! =]


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo - great work! Horse barns can be very tough.

Attention boot-camp? Uh-oh. Where are you going to duplicate those smells LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> excellent! way to go!! Hey, a Q is a Q!


Ditto! Congrats!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Woo-hooo - great work! Horse barns can be very tough.
> 
> Attention boot-camp? Uh-oh. Where are you going to duplicate those smells LOL


GOOD question!! My classmate and I were talking about that on the way home...how for outdoor trials they are relatively used to grassy smells, and for indoor trials, they get that too. But how many dogs are used to farm smells?
How can you prepare them for that?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I totally agree. A Q IS A Q! AMEN.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job, Casey. And hey, you don't see those scores on the title certificate! 2 down and 1 to go!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Our next attempt is on Aug. 28 in Long Sault Ontario. We are doing RE and Novice Intermediate (for experience!)


----------

